# openjfx 17 and scenebuilder 17 work on FreeBSD 13



## didier (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi,

I've just installed from source openjfx 17 and scenebuilder 17 by my own means.
22865 tests of openjfx 17 are passed.

If somebody is interested, I'm attaching a patch.

*The patch*

Download openjfx 17 : https://github.com/openjdk/jfx/releases/tag/17.0.0.1+1

This attached patch includes the binary too;  org.eclipse.swt.gtk.freebsd.amd64_3.114.100.v20200617-1404.jar, taken from the eclipse port.

You should configure your build env (JAVA_HOME and PATH) for an openjdk < 17 in order to gradle to work.

*Integration with openjdk*

You should integrate it with an openjdk.
So, customize openjdk1X port by adding this option to this Makefile :


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS=  --with-import-modules="/<path-to freebsd-jfx-17.0.0.1-1>/build/modular-sdk" \
```
.
.
.

*gluon Scene Builder*

Download it : https://github.com/gluonhq/scenebuilder/releases/tag/17.0.0

Point JAVA_HOME and PATH to the new openjdk1X integrating javafx.
Run gluon scenebuilder.


Cheers


----------



## acheron (Nov 30, 2021)

Oui, as-tu un port dispo ?


----------



## didier (Nov 30, 2021)

Je n'ai pas utilisé le système de port pour le compiler et le tester.
Je suis en train de produire le patch.
A ce propos, j'ai dû inclure une dépendance (un jar d'eclipse) dans le projet. Est-ce qu'il est bienvenu de l'inclure dans le patch ?

OK. Toutes les instructions, dans le message initial.


----------



## acheron (Dec 1, 2021)

didier said:


> Je n'ai pas utilisé le système de port pour le compiler et le tester.
> Je suis en train de produire le patch.
> A ce propos, j'ai dû inclure une dépendance (un jar d'eclipse) dans le projet. Est-ce qu'il est bienvenu de l'inclure dans le patch ?
> 
> OK. Toutes les instructions, dans le message initial.


Is the jar necessary? It's only available on amd64. Do you plan to upstream your changes?


----------



## didier (Dec 1, 2021)

acheron said:


> Is the jar necessary? It's only available on amd64. Do you plan to upstream your changes?


Depending your dev arch. On x86, it seems to be the royal way to build.

As I said before, it has been caught from the eclipse port, eclipse-4.16_1,  precisely.
So, its availability depends on eclipse on others archs.
In first intention, I've attempted to build it from source; but too much time spent cause very tricky.


----------

